# Help! Trying to set up CO2 system



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

I have everything set up. I am using a glass spiral diffuser and is the diffuser supposed to fill up with water? I am supposed to be able to count the bubbles with the spiral diffuser...Do I need to fill with water or give it some time?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

A pic of your setup would help us help you


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not use a diffuser as a bubble counter. But a seperate bubble counter because the diffuser also provides some resistance so the count will not be accurate.

A picture would definitely help.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

http://f324.mail.yahoo.com/ya/downl...AAM6FTL0t0QD3hxPvQHk&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1

http://f324.mail.yahoo.com/ya/downl...AAVObTL0t8ggFzQQ4zP0&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

a bubble counter is definately more accurate....btw that's a huge glass diffuser!!


----------

